# Revue Thommen or Zeno date pointer



## tall_tim

View Advert


*Revue Thommen or Zeno date pointer*

Hi. Whilst waiting for Mrs TT to get an MRI done, time to get this wanted ad submitted that I've been planning for some time!

I'm after a Revue Thommen Airspeed XL or Revue Thommen Airspeed Date pointer or Zeno date pointer as per the photo (pics nicked from eBay). Dial colour not important.

Thought I'd ask here as prices seem to be inflated since last time I looked, and the RT never comes up used? The Zeno in the bay has best offer but the seller so far has not returned any messages.

So … anyone got anything?




*Advertiser*

tall_tim



*Date*

09/30/22



*Price or Trade Value*

300.00 GBP



*Category*

Wanted


----------

